
Computer Programmers Get New Tech Ethics Code - eevilspock
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/computer-programmers-get-new-tech-ethics-code/
======
madeuptempacct
"That’s why the world’s largest organization of computer scientists and
engineers, the Association for Computing Machinery, of which I am president,
has issued a new code of ethics for computing professionals. And it’s why ACM
is taking other steps to help technologists engage with ethical questions."

I.e. "I wanted to be the president of some association, so I decided to bring
political correctness to programming."

Hopefully this never catches on.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
If a person is unable to differentiate Ethics from political correctness - it
seems like they could really benefit from what this org is providing.

